# goldeffekt



## adriana (15. Juni 2002)

hallo,
ich möchte gerne mit ps ein objekt mit einem goldton ohne irgendwelche schatten etc erstellen. also so das es relativ nach echtem gold ausschaut...
leider bekomme ich das nicht hin. kann mir hier vielleicht jemand ein tipp geben?
freue mich über jede antwort.


----------



## Nino (15. Juni 2002)

Hi
Es gibt viele Gold-Tutorials aber das ist einer der besten die ich kenne  

Das musst du dann einfach bei deinem Objekt anwenden.

Gold


----------



## adriana (16. Juni 2002)

es sieht gut aus. aber eignet sich das auch für den druck?
kenne mich im printbereich nicht so aus.
gruss


----------



## Nino (16. Juni 2002)

Im Printbereich kenne ich mich auch nicht so gut aus aber du kannst ja mal einen Probedruck machen.
Probiers einfach mal aus


----------



## gix (16. Juni 2002)

auf shadowness.com gibts auchn gold tutorial


----------



## Lakaspar (22. August 2003)

Ich bräuchte auch gerade ein gutes GoldTutorial, aber das, welches da oben im ersten Post angepriesen wird, da  der Link nicht. Schade!


----------



## Mythos007 (22. August 2003)

Den funktionierenden Link des oben genannten Goldtutorial findest Du hier:

=> .:Klick:.

dann gibt es noch eine nette Aktion die einen Goldeffekt erzielt:

=> .:klick:.

und ich hatte vor einiger zeit mal ein netten ebenenstil zu diesem Thema
erstellt:

=> .:klick for gold:.

in diesem Sinne bis dann dann euer Mythos


----------



## ViB (22. August 2003)

Und was mache ich, wenn ich gar keinen Text in Gold haben will, sondern zum Beispiel einen Apfel in Gold haben möchte? Ich habe es jetzt mal ganz dumm und dämlich mit der Farbkorrektur da versucht, aber da hab ich dann am Ende nur einen gelb-orangenen Apfel.


----------

